# Puppy feet size?



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

We took our puppy Cabella, who is 4 months old to the school the other day for my sons t-ball game. People commented a lot about the size of her feet, saying they bet she was going to get big. She is still a puppy, but at 4 months old she already weighs 31 pounds. What do you guys think? Do her paws look any bigger than any other female puppies paws at that age?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Just stopping in to say how adorable she is! 

I can't really tell the size of her paws without some kind of reference, like a Coke can or something. But whatever her size, she is so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Emma has huge paws and is growing into them. 6 months and 60 lbs. Vet is guessing she will top out at around 80 lbs.


----------

